# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  What part of the day is your anxiety the highest?

## Total Eclipse

Do you ever notice your anxiety higher during certain parts of the day?

----------


## ShyOne

In the morning!

----------


## hoodsurgeon

Usually around the middle of the afternoon

----------


## meepie

In the morning after waking up from a dream. In the night when my thoughts are all gathering and they hit me at once.

----------


## BananaExpress

Late afternoon/evening, when things are (supposed to be) winding down and I'm by myself.

----------


## Robin

Around 6am.

----------


## niacin

In the morning before school and right after school.

----------


## fetisha

the mornings and around 5pm

----------


## CityofAngels

When I used to drink coffee twice a day it was always in the mid afternoon when I had my second cup. Now that I've mostly quit coffee there is no special time thats worse.

----------


## Blossom

> Do you ever notice your anxiety higher during certain parts of the day?



My anxiety mostly manifests itself around certain people, and not related to the time of day.

----------


## davidjvista1

In the late afternoon, early evening, their's a sense of impending doom with sadness and fear...

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

Mostly in the evening as the day winds down since I end up reflecting on what I might've done wrong during the day.

----------


## Anteros

Late night, early morning.   My  "worrywartness" keeps me up all night.

----------


## Koalafan

Definitely late night...its when my depression is at its highest as well  ::(:

----------


## Kesky

in the morning or whenever i have to interact with people outside my family

----------


## pljunkie

My anxiety is worse at night time and it makes it difficult for me to sleep.

----------


## Cheesecake

In the mornings.

----------


## Antidote

The part that I'm around people.   ::(:

----------


## Sparrow

In the morning...I have to wake up early so that I can relax for a while before heading to work.

----------


## Nelly

In the morning, when I have to get ready to prepare for the upcoming day.

----------


## L

In the morning for sure - its level depends on what I'm to be doing

----------


## Yellow

Usually in the afternoon whenever I have to go out

----------


## WineKitty

Depends on the day.   Before work or doing something I don't really want to do.

----------


## Sagan

My general anxiety always peaks just before and when it's time for bed. Socially aside of course. I end up just laying there with racing thoughts about the day, what I did, what I said, what went wrong, and what I could have done differently.

----------


## ThatOneQuietGuy

Usually after work and at night.

----------


## Anteros

Usually early morning, around 7am or so, because it takes me so long to fall asleep.  

Yeah, sleep deprivation really does a number on my anxiety.

----------


## SmileyFace

Afternoon. I don't really get why. Maybe it's because by then I'm tired? I tend to feel totally fine in the morning, especially since I'd have things planned for the next couple hours (i.e. class, grocery shopping). After I'm done, I'm exhausted and feel like I have nothing to do or whatever, then... I just start feeling agitated and anxious o_o

At night... I tend to feel pretty calm as well.

----------


## onawheel

between twilight and falling alseep.

----------


## Member11

During the night

----------


## Crylie

At night around sunsetting time I get SO anxious. I'm on anti-anxiety/PTSD medication that puts me to sleep within 30 min, but I can't enjoy the evening often before I have to sleep because of extreme anxiety I feel about the next day or things that I've done or things I have to do or things I should have done during the day and didn't get to do. It may be like how people can't sleep because of worry, but really it feels like something different

As far as I can describe it it feels like every time the sunsets I feel fear. I feel sketched out and like, I'll be on edge and things startle and scare me easier and I can't get comfortable. If I'm home alone it's pretty bad, if I'm with someone I feel like crying from stress to them.

----------


## otherbully1

Really late at night. I'm a hypochondriac and being left alone with my thoughts while everyone else in the house is asleep is just the worst thing in the world.

----------


## Rawr

My anxiety is mostly triggered off by events rather than timing. However the most things usually go on from 3 to 6 PM so that's when my anxiety is the highest I would say.

----------


## Otherside

Morning, definatley.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Morning, definatley.



Yup. This. I mean, other parts can be difficult depending on my mood and the day, but typically mornings are the hardest.

----------


## Sagan

It varies a lot. Sometimes I'll wake up in a panic. Mostly right before bed though.

----------


## Nyctophilia

It varies but it's lowest at night I'd say.

----------

